# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  NABBA 2o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1995

## Polyneikos

Ένα βίντεο που βρήκα από το 2o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΝΑΒΒΑ το 1995
Γενικός Νικητής ο Χρήστος Κεχαγιάς

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ηταν η δεύτερη χρονια διοργάνωσης της ΝΑΒΒΑ και ενοείται ήμουν εκεί σ αυτο την αγώνα όπου έγινε σκληρή μάχη γιατι και ο Ζόραν να έβγαινε πρώτος άνετα καθόταν 
Ημουν ακόμη αγωνιστικός και δεν καθόμουν στην επιτροπή , αλλα ήταν ωραίος αγώνες με συμμετοχές και θεατές , όπως τις τότε καλές εποχές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

οντως και ο ζοραν να ηταν θα ηταν δικαιο υπαρχουν και αγωνες να μην ξερεις ποιον να βγαλεις πρωτο

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυο φωτογραφίες από την Ψηλή κατηγορία

----------

